

Lead Dev for NYC Fashion Startup - $10,000 - jcohen

I'm launching a new fashion retail startup in New York. I'm looking for someone to lead development – all aspects of it: programming, design, SEO/SEM, UI/UX, etc. I don't expect you to be an expert in all of fields, but you should know how to manage those that are.<p>It's an opportunity to get involved in a really exciting new platform that could change the way the industry works.<p>What you'll get:
- A $10,000 paycheck
- An NYC office space in the Garment District (6th Ave and 37th)
- Full creative freedom to build something incredible 
- An experience with apparel retail and overseas manufacturing
- An awesome way to spend the summer<p>What I'm looking for:
- A hungry, driven programming wiz (pro in all web languages)
- A great sense of graphic design
- Someone with style who appreciates fashion
- Summer commitment (May-August)
- Awesome communication skills
- A great network in the tech community<p>While I hope you're all of the above, I don't care if you're able to outsource one or two of them.<p>I'm a student at Wharton. One side of my family runs M&#38;J Trimming, mjtrim.com, and the other Haddad Brands, haddad.com, (Google them). We will be leveraging the resources of both of these apparel companies, and you'll get an insider's view of how they work - from clothing design to sales to production.<p>If you're interested, let me know. Send an email to jcohen1@me.com with your resume and samples of your work. Students welcome.
======
justin
$10k a month or a year? :)

~~~
noodle
looks like $10k for may-aug. 10k from a student, for a student isn't bad

~~~
jcohen
exactly

------
coryl
"pro in all web languages" should probably be rewritten and defined, it
matters what language the site is written in.

Also, I thought it was kind of funny and an oxymoron to look for a programmer
with style and fashion sense lol. Otherwise, cool opportunity and sounds fun.

~~~
jcohen
You're right about the "pro in all web languages" - my point was that this
person should be a sort of jack of all trades who's able to manage all aspects
of the development.

I think there are a few stylish programmers out there – I'm hopeful!

------
balding_n_tired
Your proposed pay rate definitely has the "hungry" aspect covered.

